# aroma beads vs. smelly jellies



## lavender.dreams.candles (Apr 22, 2009)

Ok, I'm going to venture out and make some more things..... I've already made the carpet freshener and ended up getting so many people wanting me to make them some.....Sooo that made me feel good..... I made lotions and liquid soaps and had so many people liking them also ..... NOW... I want to make something that will freshen my son's room that is something that is going to last awhile and not lose it's smell in a week.
So, I need to know which is better.... Aroma Beads or Smelly Jellies??

I went on ebay and bought 8 8oz bottles of fragrance just because there was one that I wanted in the whole bunch so I have to figure out how to use them up .....LOL

Also, does anyone have a recipe on how to make car fresheners???


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 22, 2009)

I vote for aroma beads. They are dry, smelly jellies are wet and can mold. Aroma beads can be shaken to get the scent going again or even rescented. I think since smelly jellies are water activated so you would need water based fragrances rather than fragrance oils.


----------

